# How do YOU use toys???



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to use toys?

Are they used externally or internally? And when and how in the session? For how long?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Internally or externally depends on the toy and the partner. When? When do you want to? For how long? Til you're ready to move on to something else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

Are the toys for you or him, or both? It's all up to you guys. Use them whenever you want and for however long you want. Do some research. There are tons of different kinds, both for males and females.


----------



## LastUnicorn (Jul 10, 2012)

Go to a toy store, read instructions on the back or ask the sales person. Or start at home by Googling sex toys.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

For person use is clitoral stimulation....with husband penetration. They are fun to use once in awhile, but we have fun other ways too.


----------



## smilinatu (Jan 9, 2012)

Has he seen a doctor about his ED? If not .....


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

He has ED due to heart meds and blood pressure meds.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

LastUnicorn said:


> Go to a toy store, read instructions on the back or ask the sales person. Or start at home by Googling sex toys.


Good idea....I usually get mine from Amazon. 

Get some basic ones that arent to complicated or expensive.....see what you like....then go for it! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Afraid of another heart attack.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

indie,
Sounds like it is time for a good long talk with your hubby and explain to him the importance of him at least trying to overcome his ED.


----------



## mikeyb (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't know if you are looking for this kind of toy, but if it's for your pleasure this is the best male sexual aid for impotence i have ever seen or tried. Last Longer In Bed

I have impotence problems and other problems too and found this free book. The wife loves it and it literally saved our marriage.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Is this a pill? What do you do different now because of this?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

What about a pump? Maybe he'll feel better about a penis pump to get him up and keep him up without running the risk of an increase in BP?


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder how effective it would be, I'll check it out, thanks


----------



## farside (Oct 27, 2012)

My wife and I started using some toys after (of all things) going to a "demonstration" put on by one of those "consultants" ("Tasteful Treasures") at one of her friends house. There are a whole spectrum of things and we have gradually added things.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Things like..............? What are the best/better ones....


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Does a blindfold + velcro handcuffs count? Maybe not? Love them though.


----------



## farside (Oct 27, 2012)

We started with some lotions and oils. Our favorites are the "Nipple Nibblers" which is an edible lotion. We graduated onto a vibrating ring that goes around the my privates called a "butterfly kiss" (love it). At the demonstration they had a "mystery bag" thing which we got that had a vibrator in it. We have incorporated that into our sex lives. The next thing we are discussing is called the "we vibe" which is called a couples vibrator which one of her friends told her about and (in researching it) have found was on Dr. Oz and some other health advice shows. 

For us its incremental.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I guess depending on her mood she'll either use a vibrator for clitoris stimulation which usually gets her off with noo problem ....... or if she's in a really raunchy mood she'll take out our dildo which is very " life like " and thick !! Using this would of course be internal and does stretch her mooore than just a bit


----------

